# Classical Music and Creativity



## Alpaca (Nov 6, 2014)

Can Classical music inspire people's creativity? Why? How?

Does this genre in particular affect people more than other genre like pop music or contempo ?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Alpaca said:


> Can Classical music inspire people's creativity? Why? How?
> 
> Does this genre in particular affect people more than other genre like pop music or contempo ?


Doesn't do me any good listening to music (Classical) while designing -- I start paying attention to the music and can't concentrate on my work.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sounds like a report for school.


----------



## CharlieCello (Nov 21, 2014)

I think it can help get those creative juices flowing / inspire creativity.

I actually find it very meditative. It has often helped me to make important decisions.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

If it creates an atmosphere that is conducive to creative thought yes. personally, it doesn't have to be classical music.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I find absolutely no correlation between listening to classical music and inspiring my own creativity. Mine simply "comes" without any extraneous stimuli.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Alpaca said:


> Can Classical music inspire people's creativity? Why? How?


Define "classical music".
Define "inspire".
Define "people".
Define "creativity".

But first -- define "define".

(You see, I'm in a funk, here. There's no classical music playing. So I can't think. Maybe if I put on some Mozart or Penderecki my brain will return. But I'm currently not inspired to do so, 'cause, you see, there's no classical music playing. But just maybe ...)


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I definitely work better on projects if I am listening to music. Without the music I become bored and inattentive. The music frequently distracts me, but it does seem to perk up the cerebral cortex as a whole.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

You can get inspired by a door knob depending on who you are. I'm usually at my prime in silence.


----------

